# Suche günstiges GSM Modem



## settelma (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein *günstiges* GSM Modem mit 1-2 digitalen Eingängen und 1-2 digitalen Ausgängen. Ich will nur ein Startsignal per SMS an eine Steuerung ( Siemens LOGO ) weitergeben und eine Rückmeldung per SMS erhalten.

Kennt jemand so ein Teil.

Danke

Gruß Markus


----------



## georg_demmler (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben das GSM-Modem von Insys verwendet. Funktioniert gut. Ob es allerdings günstig ist - weiß ich nicht. Muss es ja bloß programmieren

Gruß

GD


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (7 Februar 2011)

Kannst ja mal hier schauen...


----------



## Hermann (7 Februar 2011)

Bei Conrad nach GSM Modem suchen ist in einem Gehäuse hat 6Digitale Eingänge und 4 Digitale Ausgänge kostet ca 180€

Gruß


----------



## thomass5 (7 Februar 2011)

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17349&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17349&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Thomas


----------



## settelma (7 Februar 2011)

Die Teile bei Conrad für ca. 150€ schauen doch nicht schlecht aus.
Ich denk ich versuchs mit einem von denen.


Dankeschön für die Vorschläge.


Gruß Markus


----------



## Hermann (7 Februar 2011)

Ich meinte das hier

Seit wann kann man den Conrad links posten?


----------



## thomass5 (7 Februar 2011)

Hermann schrieb:


> Ich meinte das hier
> 
> Seit wann kann man den Conrad links posten?



 keine Ahnung, habs einfach getan.


Thomas


----------



## fderi (7 Februar 2011)

*Siemens GSM*

ich habe was hier ob du das gebrauchen kannst???
Siemens TC63 TCP/IP GSM Wireless Module M2M GPRS
kostet  18,99 € look dir das an:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-TC63-TCP...tDomain_77&hash=item335e9422e7#ht_4019wt_1139

Vielleicht auch diese http://cgi.ebay.de/SIEMENS-M1-GSM-M...Vertrag_KM&hash=item1c13b3065f#ht_6066wt_1139
 für 39,-€

geh mal Ebay Seite und suche nach GSM MODEM gibt vieles



Gruß



Faruk


----------



## thomass5 (7 Februar 2011)

fderi schrieb:


> ich habe was hier ob du das gebrauchen kannst???
> Siemens TC63 TCP/IP GSM Wireless Module M2M GPRS
> kostet  18,99 € look dir das an:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-TC63-TCP...tDomain_77&hash=item335e9422e7#ht_4019wt_1139
> ...



ich glaub, da fehlt noch ein Haufen Elektronik außenrum um das Ding "logotauglich" zu machen

Thomas


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Februar 2011)

Auf der Messe gesehen:

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/signalanpassung/242_57056.htm
PHOENIX  CONTACT | Industrielle Modem-Lösungen mit Vodafone IndustrialConnect

Seht euch das Video an, da werden alle Vorteile genannt. Eingesetzt habe ich es noch nicht.


----------



## thomass5 (8 Februar 2011)

ich glaube, langsam schweifen wir ab. Der TE wollte ja nur 1/2 DE/DA an einer LOGO verschalten. ...

Thomas


----------

